# How do you feed your cats?



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all,

Okay, warning: this is a silly question. 

How do you feed your cats(wet food)?

By this, I mean...do you feed them on small plates? Or in one large plate?

Let me explain.

I have two food dishes I purchased from Petsmart (one for each cat). Stainless steel, so they're very nice...but I'm finding it a pain to wash them after each meal. So, I was thinking I might go to a Corningware store and purchase some small, inexpensive plates...this way I could just wash them every so often...or even place them in the dishwasher.

The problem with that is... since I only wash dishes twice a week (I'm single, after all), I'd need like 16 small plates (2 small plates per meal x 2 meals x 4 days)! And then my dishwasher would be filled with small plates!

Now, I know it's not a HUGE deal to wash plates after every meal by hand...it just seems like if I could avoid that, I would. 

Does anybody feed on small paper plates? Do you find the food "seeps" through them? And that doesn't seem too Earth-friendly to me.

Any advice on making feeding a bit more manageable would be appreciated!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually have the same problem...I have about 8 small round cat plates I got from walmart..but feeding 2 cats 3 times a day means a lot of washing! The cats also eat 2 different foods and I buy the big 13 oz cans, so I go through a lot of small tupperware containers keeping the food refrigerated as well. I find myself washing by hand until the dishwasher is full...which is usually every other day. I use paper plates when I feed raw, but with canned food you need a heavy dish, the paper plates move everytime the cat licks it and they end up pushing it around the room(unless you hold it still for them  )


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My cat has a ceramic flat bottomed bowl. I wash it before each meal instead of after (rinse in hot water actually). I don't wash it after each meal because her meals take ages to eat. She likes to eat a bit, then play, eat, play, nap, eat, until it's gone. I feed her in the kitchen so I don't find it a big deal. I hand wash most of my dishes anyway and run the dishwasher maybe once or twice a month (mainly if I've used tupperware..it's resistant to losing odors).


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Each of my cat has a ceramic dish of their own. I wash them immediately after they finish their meal. I don't use any cloth or detergent, just rinse it under hot water and use my hand to rub a bit. Yes, that means I wash them 3 times a day, but it takes less than half minute each time. 

I don't use dishwasher (my previous apartment has one and I used it as a dish storage). Don't trust that stuff can do a good job. And I don't like the idea of having dirty dishes to sit for days (and I'm also single). Dirty dishes that sit for long time are also harder to wash, so overall you are actually spending more time.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have 8 stainless steel bowls that are pretty small. I feed from those and put them in the dishwasher and then run the dishwasher every other day. There may be a lot of my stuff in there or not  but I run it for the cat dishes.

When I give them raw I put it on a glass salad plate and same thing, it goes in the dishwasher (rinsed first so Quail juice isn't sitting around stinking up the joint). 

When I was sick I used paper bowls for them (and paper plates for myself) until I felt well enough for all my regular tasks. Since my cats ear immediately the cat food/water mixture they eat didn't have time to soak through, but if an ything was left in it I'm sure it would.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the responses and help. 

I may just have to start running the dishwasher more frequently, seeing as there are two additions to my family.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My crew will eat most of their wet food, but leave some and come back later...so the dishes would end up sitting out and getting crusty and difficult to wash. So I bought a second set of dishes...now when it's feeding time, I pick up the yucky dishes and put them in the sink to soak. There will already be a set in the sink that was soaking, so washing them is a breeze...just the swipe of a sponge. Only issue is that there's almost always a set of cat dishes in the sink, but they stack and don't take much room. Works for me...

If you want enough dishes to allow you to use the dishwasher, you could always go to a yard sale to get something cheap.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there something wrong with using my own plates? I have a set of ceramic dishes, 12 place settings, and I use the salad plates for the cats wet food. I rinse them clean with hot water and put in dishwasher after each meal. I run the dishwasher every day. All my dishes are rinsed before I put them in. The come out very clean.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I only have two cats and got tired of washing both plates lol. I feed them both off of one plate now. It's interesting to see how they worked it out. I bring the plate into the room and Neko follows me at my heels screaming his head off. Willie lags behind quietly and sits in the doorway. I put the plate down and Neko chows down. After a few minutes Willie will start walking towards the plate and Neko will see him coming and get up and leave the plate so Willie can eat. There is usually a little bit left when Willie is full and they come back later and finish it off. They each only take what they need.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you, Doodlebug... for your additional suggestion. 

Regarding cost, the Corningware outlet has them for about $1 each... but yard sales are great advice! (as well as Goodwill, etc.)

I also like MowMow's suggestion of having paper plates on hand for those times I'm sick and don't feel like washing.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you live in a place that has Ross stores? I got a bunch of dessert plates there for about $1 each, and just rotate them in and out like Lisa said -- leave the gunky ones in the sink to soak, use the new one, wash, and repeat.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

The dollar tree has ceramic pet bowls, as well as human dishes, everything is a dollar, occasionally I have found stuff on clearance, 2 for a dollar.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

kty: no, there's nothing wrong with using your own dishes if you don't mind. if you run them through the dishwasher it sterilizes them anyway.

i do the same thing as ying ying. the bowls are in the kitchen, right by the sink, so i just rinse them out with hot water. my cats actually lick their bowls lol so there's not a lot to wash.

every so often when i run the dishwasher, i stick them in there, water bowls as well (which i rinse out twice a day). i'm also washing dishes for one, so i only run the dishwasher every 3-4 days. i wash everything first, not with soap but for all practical purposes the dishes are "clean" as in no food particles on them. i've had to do that all my life though. i've never put dishes with food stuck to them in it because it kind of cooks pieces on lol.

i just have three ceramic dishes i bought at t. j. maxx for two or three dollars each. they're just as cute as the ones i bought at petsmart for at least twice that much, and i kept breaking those.

i didn't even use paper plates when i had to stay in bed. i just fed them dry. it would have been impossible for me to feed them canned and with their dishes in my bed lol. i guess i could have asked the cna to wash them out in my bed bath water but ew hahaha. asking cna's to do litter box duty is bad enough because some will do it and others are like, "we aren't supposed to deal with your pets or stand on ladders." LOL no, i insist that you do both at the same time.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I like flat dishes, since I cant imagine they like their whiskers touching the sides and food doesnt get stuck in corners. They have really cute ones at walmart for $1.98 that are different colors, with mice and fish designs on them


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

To ppl who actually buy pet dishes at dollar store: If you are buying the ceramic ones, I seriously suggest you NOT buy from cheap source (actually same for the ones your are using). There are different techniques for applying color on ceramic. It can either be applied on top of the glaze layer or under the glaze layer. If it is on top, your cat would ingest a trace amount of the substance. It's not good in long run. Even for the ones that has color under glaze, you should replace them after 2-3 years, because the glaze will wear off. 

Since it requires more procedures to apply color before firing the dish, I would assume all ceramics sold in dollar store have the color applied on top of glaze.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

you're absolutely right. the ones at t.j. maxx and ross are sold in pet stores for a lot more, i guess the ones that didn't sell well end up there. i don't know anything about the dollar store, i even stopped buying at ross because everything i bought there was junk and fell apart.

humans shouldn't eat from poorly or improperly glazed ceramic dishware either. lead leaches into the food. i hate walmart and never shop there but i would be highly suspect of any of the dishes they sell.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Good point about the dollar store!

I think I'll stick with my original plan to buy Corelle dishes.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine are fed on several large 'people' plates. Very occasionally paper plates, we feed raw and it's gobbled up too fast to soak in or stick to the paper plate.




yingying said:


> To ppl who actually buy pet dishes at dollar store: If you are buying the ceramic ones, I seriously suggest you NOT buy from cheap source (actually same for the ones your are using)


Agree, and know of many who pick up well made plates for cheaper at garage or moving sales.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't bought any there myself, just saw them. Hadn't actually thought about leaching. Mine are from JC Penney and they're solid white.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

My cats eat off of Corelle saucers. They are the perfect size for cats. I went to our local thrift store St. Vincent De Paul (like a Goodwill) and they had all kinds of old Corelle dishes. I could buy individual pieces, so I bought the saucers. I got 12 of the saucers for 5 cents each. Can't beat that price. I use two for each cat everyday. They get canned food in the morning and at dinner time. I just put the dirty ones into the dishwasher.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i never looked this up before but this is exactly the one i got for 2.99:

Signature Ceramic Cat Bowl Run Kitty Run Ex-Small-Cat Bowls-Mickey's Pet Supplies

i have another one that's just like it except black and with two cats sitting together.

they also have a lot of whisker city and top paw ones at t.j.maxx and almost all of them are 6.99 if you buy them at petsmart.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you think glass bowls/plates from the Dollar Tree would be dangerous?


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

My concern is that most of the things from dollar stores (and a lot of other stores) are made in China. I think they had a problem with lead being in the paint. Wasn't there a recall on it? It seems like so many things are being recalled from China. I had a cat die from that cat food problem with China a few years ago.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I use only flat glass or china plates (same I had for me) and do dishes twice a week. Because I have 3 cats, and because they don't come anywhere near each other anyway, I feed them one after the other, so I use only 1-2 plates each time. I do dishes an awful lot because I feed raw meat to the strays once or twice a week and I do so in shallow throw-away plastic trays (the ones that the meat comes in). Together with bowls, containers, etc. for house cats and strays............I'm fed up with dish washing...!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ted said:


> Do you think glass bowls/plates from the Dollar Tree would be dangerous?


Dont know. Glass is made from different material (sand I think?) and with different procedures. So the concern on cheap ceramic doesn't apply to glass. But I'm not sure if there are other catch. :roll:


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I use small ceramic shallow bowls, which came to me as part of a gift set for dipping bread into olive oil and spices. I had them in my cabinet and rarely used them, and they looked like perfect cat dishes. Each one holds exactly 3 ounces of wet food. The original set came with 4 dishes, so when I realized I needed more, I stopped by a nearby outlet center and where there was a kitchen store selling these same dishes for about $1.00 each. I now have 9, which is plenty for my one cat. 

I will run them in the dishwasher when convenient, but normally I just wash by hand because it's quicker.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

We have a collection of small rice bowls we bought in EPCOT's China gift shop. They are made from melanin. Perfect size for holding a half can of cat food.

We split the can of food between the two cats and put the bowls inside a plastic pan dish (a disused microwavable dinner dish). 

Our cats get fed around 6:30pm. They first drink up most of the liquid and just a bit of the food. Then they come back throughout the night to munch on the food. By midnight the bowls are usually licked clean. If anything is left, we just scrape it off when we hand wash them in the sink. Bowls get reused.

If we have to, we have 8 rice bowls we can swap.

Dollar Tree has this selection of white melanin bowls: one smaller inside the larger. They work find for serving chips or other snack food. You could use that.

I wouldn't use a flat plate because it is too easy for food to be pushed off the edge. These little bowls are rounded smooth and not too deep. Kitties can get their heads and tongues in while reaching around all the edges. The plastic microwave dish is just used in lieu of a placemat to keep us humans from spilling the good juice all over the floor.


----------



## milo22 (May 23, 2011)

I have 3 cats now, just got a kitten.....LOL I feed wet food in morning and they all have their own dish, so I wash them, they have dry food all day if they get hungry, evening I feed wet food again, wash bowls again............LOL lots of work but they are worth it.............I'm now the crazy cat lady at work..............LOL:luv


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

this is what i do. And it's sooo easy. I have two cats. When their cat bowls get a bit manky say after two or three days, I pile them up in a special container/area by my kitchen sink, ready to be washed at the end of the week. So, by the end of the week, I have only a few items to wash, at which point, i soak them all in hot water and detergent and then it's very easy to remove any stuck on bits with a foam scrubber thing. SO really, I'm only washing their bowls once a week or so. Very easy. Paper plates strike me as a waste of money....you'll end up paying loads in the end when doing the cat's washing up every few days isn't so much effort. Believe me, I'm lazy too. lol.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

amelia100 said:


> this is what i do. And it's sooo easy. I have two cats. When their cat bowls get a bit manky say after two or three days, I pile them up in a special container/area by my kitchen sink, ready to be washed at the end of the week. So, by the end of the week, I have only a few items to wash, at which point, i soak them all in hot water and detergent and then it's very easy to remove any stuck on bits with a foam scrubber thing. SO really, I'm only washing their bowls once a week or so. Very easy. Paper plates strike me as a waste of money....you'll end up paying loads in the end when doing the cat's washing up every few days isn't so much effort. Believe me, I'm lazy too. lol.


Thanks for the advice.  What type of bowls did you purchase? Any tips on where to purchase them inexpensively?

I went to Corning store today and they wanted $4 per bowl! I said no to that right away. Went to the Dollar Tree and didn't find any glass bowl to fit my needs. I may check out Wal-Mart.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Ted said:


> Thanks for the advice.  What type of bowls did you purchase? Any tips on where to purchase them inexpensively?
> 
> I went to Corning store today and they wanted $4 per bowl! I said no to that right away. Went to the Dollar Tree and didn't find any glass bowl to fit my needs. I may check out Wal-Mart.


go to the top of the page and you can see the other two bowls for 2.99 at t.j. maxx. i got this one for 1.99 there too:








spoiled bowl

they're all lead-free and cost between 6.95 and 8.95 at pet stores.

don't go to walmart. they buy corpses of pd animals from vets and put it in their pet food. no lie. i'll find the article.


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

I have stainless steel low edge bowls for my crew.

I feed raw in the mornings and wet food at night (or more raw) and have kibble available to them all day.

All food and water dishes are stainless steel.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ted said:


> Thanks for the advice.  What type of bowls did you purchase? Any tips on where to purchase them inexpensively?
> 
> I went to Corning store today and they wanted $4 per bowl! I said no to that right away. Went to the Dollar Tree and didn't find any glass bowl to fit my needs. I may check out Wal-Mart.


I have stainless steel ones i bought off amazon i believe, not expensive, but more importantly, they last for years. And I have a couple plastic ones i got from a petstore, probably about £2 each. 

just go to a petstore...a large multi-chain one, not a boutiquey one.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Autumn only gets fed wet food once a day and I wash that ceramic bowl after each meal. I wash out her other dry food ceramic bowl every couple of days.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

What about big lots? Do they fall in the same category as dollar tree? I have seen some of the same stuff as tj maxx


----------

